# Getting worried now :( ??



## StayPositiveItsRio (Oct 19, 2012)

Im getting worried now cause 1 year ago I tried an illegal drug called mephedrone and ever since ive been feeling numb minded mentally, mind feels dead, removed from reality, never feel in the here and now or in the moment, No self connection with myself, feel like a different person, no identity, feel invisible, feels really messed up outside in the bright, feel invisible/transparent, short term memory loss, mixed up what day i done something, no motivation! Those are the main symptoms I experience and im really worried that this will never go away and im stuck like this forever on end it is really frightening cause I had such a great life one year ago. Ive had a ct scan an eeg test a neurology check up and all came back clear! I just dont know if this will ever go away or am i stuck forever! By the way im seeing a counsellor once a week and it does help but none of my symptoms are disappearing? what do you guys think am I like this forever?


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

You are describing classic DP, it is a fairly common mental condition and although a horrendous condition it is not the hardest to beat, the vast majority recover. Counselling has a pretty poor track record of directly helping people recover from DP, however it can be of assistance in helping you to do the things you need to do to recover.

Once you really start working at it, recovery is usually measured in months.

You are not alone and can get better. I had chronic DP and DR for 18 months and have been fully recovered for over a decade.

Good luck

JJ


----------



## StayPositiveItsRio (Oct 19, 2012)

Is it normal to not feel connected to your life or anything like that? Also the worst thing is the dead and numb mindd


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Is it normal to not feel connected to your life or anything like that? Also the worst thing is the dead and numb mindd


No its not normal, its a mental condition. Quite a common one, but you can get better I and many others have.


----------



## StayPositiveItsRio (Oct 19, 2012)

Naw i mean is it normal to feel like that if you have depersonalization?

Do you think it will go away and I will feel normal again?

Do you know if its chemical related cause im scared the drug ruined my chemicals?


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Naw i mean is it normal to feel like that if you have depersonalization?


Yes, this is classic DP.



> Do you think it will go away and I will feel normal again?


Yes recovery is common, quicker if you take action and work at it though. I've been fully recovered 20 years so have many others.



> Do you know if its chemical related cause im scared the drug ruined my chemicals?


Not really, the drug just triggered your DP/DR the state of mind you have found yourself in. DP/Dr can be triggered by many things. Focusing on the cause is not normally helpful only focusing on recovery.


----------



## StayPositiveItsRio (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok no bother! im just the mephedrone messed up my mind forever and theres noway back cause ive had this 1 full year now! Is it normal to feel like your mind is dead or your mind is numbed mentall not emotionally just a feeling of a dead mind no connection??


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Ok no bother! im just the mephedrone messed up my mind forever and theres noway back cause ive had this 1 full year now! Is it normal to feel like your mind is dead or your mind is numbed mentall not emotionally just a feeling of a dead mind no connection??


Yes, I've been there and got the T Shirt, so have many many others. And yes there is a way back, I've been fully recovered for decades so have many others. But its much easier and quicker to get better if you take positive action and do something about it. I also had chronic DP/DR 18 months.

You can get there.

JJ


----------

